# Pipesandcigars.com 10% Coupon... Anyone Interested?



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 10% off coupon for all pipes, cigars, and pipe tobacco that expires sometime in July. No minimum purchase, cannot be combined with any other offer, and excludes any sampler of any sort. I will not be using this and I assume it's probably only good for one use, so I'd like to pass the codes onto someone who will use them. PM me if you're interested and I'll send you the codes.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The codes have already been posted openly as they are not unique.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/293338-pipes-cigars-com-coupon.html


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks letting me know.


----------

